# Software > Linux >  AWMN Debian project status

## Achille

Συννενοηθήκαμε με τον paravoid, και αποφασίσαμε ότι ήρθε ο καιρός να περάσουμε στην τελευταία έκδοση του Debian GNU/Linux, με κωδική ονομασία sarge. 

Η έκδοση sarge είναι στο τελικό στάδιο πριν το release, και είναι αρκετά σταθερή ώστε να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί χωρίς προβλήματα στους routers του AWMN. Περιέχει επίσης τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις όλων των προγραμμάτων. 

Η ενασχόλησή μας με το άθλημα του packaging μας έχει βοηθήσει να βελτιώσουμε τις μεθόδους που χρησιμοποιούσαμε σε σχέση με τα πρώτα πακέτα που είχαμε φτιάξει. Ο paravoid πλέον μάλιστα είναι maintainer σε μερικά official πακέτα του debian. 

Βρήκαμε λοιπόν σαν αφορμή την μετάβαση στην έκδοση sarge για να κάνουμε εκτεταμένες αλλαγές στο configuration του πυρήνα, έτσι ώστε το σύστημα να αναγνωρίζει αυτόματα το hardware που έχει, και να μην χρειάζετε πλέον να ψάχνετε ποια modules να φορτώσετε για τον εξοπλισμό σας. Επίσης το σύστημά σας μετά το upgrade θα είναι 2.6 kernel ready, και μάλιστα με πυρήνες ειδικά patchαρισμένους από το Debian kernel team. 

Στη σελίδα http://wiki.awmn.gr/moin/UpgradeToSarge θα βρείτε ένα step-by-step tutorial που έφτιαξα για να κάνετε τη μετάβαση στη νέα έκδοση. 

Τα sources των πακέτων υπάρχουν στο ίδιο repository, αν θέλετε να τα κάνετε recompile. Οι αλλαγές στα sources είναι signed με τα PGP κλειδιά είτε του paravoid, είτε το δικό μου, αναλόγως ποιος έκανε τελευταία φορά αλλαγές. 

Παραθέτω εδώ τα καινούργια πακέτα, και τις βασικότερες αλλαγές τους. 

kernel-image-2.4.27-awmn.ng: full modular πυρήνας με χρήση initrd. Patches: connmark, classify, debian kernel team patches, i2c, lm-sensors 

hostap-acinonyx-modules-2.4.27-awmn.ng: Το τελευταίο stable hostap, με το patch του acinonyx για τη ρύθμιση ισχύος. 

ipp2p-modules-2.4.27-awmn.ng: Τελευταία έκδοση του classification για τα peer-to-peer. Το κομμάτι που είναι kernel module. 

libiptables-ipp2p Τελευταία έκδοση του classification για τα peer-to-peer. Το κομμάτι που είναι iptables module. 

madwifi-module-2.4.27-awmn.ng: Τελευταία έκδοση CVS του HEAD branch του madwifi. H έκδοση αυτή έχει ενσωματωμένες τις δυνατότητες επιλογής countrycode, outdoor και xchannelmode. 

madwifi-tools: Τελευταία έκδοση CVS του HEAD branch του madwifi. Δυνατότητα ρύθμισης timers με το πρόγραμμα athctrl. 

trafshape-awmn: Καινούργια έκδοση του traffic-shaping που φτιάχνω. Αφαιρέθηκαν τα όρια στις ουρές, και γίνεται πλέον μόνο prioritisation. Από Default είναι πλέον απενεργοποιημένο σε όλα τα interfaces, ενεργοποιείται με τη γραμμή "trafshape=yes" στο /etc/network/interfaces. Το trafshape_rate έχει πλέον default τιμή 100Mbit, θα πρέπει να το ρυθμίσετε στο /etc/network/interfaces ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα του link σας, ώστε να δουλεύουν σωστά τα priorities και το sfq. 

Σε περίπτωση που κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την εγκατάσταση, μη διστάσετε να ρωτήσετε στο forum. Εφόσον μεταβεί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των routers του AWMN, τα παλαιά repositories θα καταργηθούν.

----------


## Achille

Στο testing branch μπήκε καινούργιος πυρήνας 2.4.27-awmn, ipp2p-2.4.27-awmn version 06 και quagga 0.96.5-9

Ο καινούργιος πυρήνας έχει ενσωματωμένο support για pcmcia, και δεν χρειάζεται pcmcia-modules. Είναι πιθανόν αν έχει κάποιος pcmcia κάρτες σε ISA adaptor να μην δουλέψει αυτό το configuration, θα θέλαμε feedback στο θέμα.

Το hostap που είναι μέσα στον πυρήνα έχει πλέον το patch του Acinonyx για τη ρύθμιση ισχύος, αντί για το psrrr. Η κλίμακα που έχει επιλεγεί είναι ίδια με αυτή του psrrr, δηλαδή max=128, πέφτει η ισχύς ανεβαίνοντας τα νούμερα προς το 255, και συνεχίζοντας από το 0 προς τα πάνω, συνεχίζει να πέφτει η ισχύς μέχρι το 127 που είναι ελάχιστη.

Η quagga φαίνεται να λειτουργεί αρκετά καλύτερα σε αυτή την έκδοση, και διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα με το networking restart.

Για να περάσετε τα καινούργια πακέτα, γράφετε:

apt-get update
apt-get upgrade
apt-get install kernel-image-2.4.27-awmn ipp2p-2.4.27-awmn

Φροντίστε να βλέπετε το μηχάνημα από connected interface, γιατί η quagga κλείνει όταν γίνεται το upgrade, με αποτέλεσμα να χάσετε το μηχάνημα αν δεν είστε directly connected.

----------


## paravoid

> Το hostap που είναι μέσα στον πυρήνα έχει πλέον το patch του Acinonyx για τη ρύθμιση ισχύος, αντί για το psrrr. Η κλίμακα που έχει επιλεγεί είναι ίδια με αυτή του psrrr, δηλαδή max=128, πέφτει η ισχύς ανεβαίνοντας τα νούμερα προς το 255, και συνεχίζοντας από το 0 προς τα πάνω, συνεχίζει να πέφτει η ισχύς μέχρι το 127 που είναι ελάχιστη.


Να συμπληρώσω πως έχει περαστεί και το APScanFix patch του Acinonyx.

Δυστυχώς όμως το hostap παραμένει στην έκδοση 0.1.3 (ενώ η stable είναι πλέον η 0.2.4).

Acinonyx, τι λες, θα φτιάξεις τα patches για την νέα έκδοση;  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Δεν τον δοκίμασα ακόμα, αλλά προσθέστε (αν δεν έχει μπει ήδη) και support για i2c ώστε να παίζει και το lm-sensors

----------


## Achille

Το lm-sensors δεν παίζει με το i2c του 2.4 kernel. Ετοιμάζω μια νέα version με i2c-2.8.7

Επόμενο βήμα να κάνω και backport το πακέτο με τα lm-sensors.

Επίσης θέλουν λίγο ξεκαθάρισμα τα dependencies μεταξύ trafshape-awmn, ipp2p και kernel-image, γιατί είναι λίγο μπλεγμένα (με τις παραπάνω οδηγίες λειτουργούν πάντως).

----------


## Achille

Μπήκε support για i2c στον πυρήνα, lm-sensors-modules δεν έχω φτιάξει όμως ακόμα.

Ξεκαθάρισα το χάος με το ipp2p, το έκοψα σε 2 πακέτα, ipp2p-modules-kernelversion και ipp2p-netfilter-iptablesversion.

Έφτιαξα καινούργιο πακέτο trafshape-awmn που χρησιμοποιεί τα νέα πακέτα, και αφαιρεί το παλαιό ipp2p.

Οδηγίες για εγκατάσταση:

apt-get update
apt-get dist-upgrade

----------


## bchris

Μπραβο μαγκες.

Πολυ αξιολογη κινηση.

----------


## Ifaistos

οκ. Θα τα δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα σε ένα pc που έχω για δοκιμές.
Έχω και ενα isa->pcmcia οπότε θα δούμε αν παίζει (και πως) το pcmcia 

Επίσης μια και ο driver για madwifi φαίνεται ότι θα έχει σε λίγες μέρες stable version και καθώς αποτελεί μια καλή εναλακτική λύση ίσως θα έπρεπε να συμπεριλάβούμε και αυτόν

----------


## Achille

Νέος πυρήνας (2.4.27-awmn1) με i2c + lm_sensors 2.8.7.

Και για να μην ψάχνετε κάθε φορά τι καινούργιο πυρήνα έχουμε φτιάξει, έφτιαξα ένα πακέτο με όνομα awmn-router, το οποίο έχει dependency κάθε φορά στον πιο πρόσφατο πυρήνα.

Το εγκαθιστάτε με:

apt-get update
apt-get install awmn-router

και από εδώ και μπρός με:

apt-get update
apt-get dist-upgrade

θα έχετε πάντα τα πιο πρόσφατα πακέτα kernel-image, ipp2p-modules και trafshape-awmn

Επόμενο βήμα να φτιαχτούν πακέτα για madwifi και acx100, και να λυθεί το θέμα με το System.map (το οποίο δεν περιέχει definitions για modules που εγκαθίστανται εκ των υστέρων, πχ ipp2p-modules, με αποτέλεσμα κάποια ενοχλητικά μηνύματα στα ps,lsof κλπ)

----------


## avel

> apt-get dist-upgrade


Το dist-upgrade έχω την εντύπωση ότι χρησιμοποιείται όταν αλλάζουμε διανομη του Debian, π.χ. testing -> unstable. Σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις το απλό upgrade αρκεί.

----------


## acoul

ειδικά με το slax και το Zenlive

----------


## VFXCode

> 1) Δεν έχεις τα sources.
> 
> 2) Ο latest ng δεν πρέπει να είναι συμβατός με τόσο παλιό 2.6.x, ίσως χρειαστεί να βάλεις από backports ή testing... καλή τύχη.


1) Αυτα ειναι τα Kernel Headers?? Αν ναι (αυτο παει και στον yang) ο repository του spirosco (ανανεωνεται καθε μερα οπως ειπε ο ιδιος) δεν εχει kernel-headers για κανεναν 2.6.χ μονο για 2.4.χ.

2) Εδω μιλαει για τον 2.6.18. Μηπως να βαλω αυτον??? Υπαρχει και ποιο νεος??

Επισης δεν εχω εγκαταστησει τα build-tools, build-essential και δεν συμαζευται για δυο λογους:
α) δεν ξερω ποια χρειαζονται
β) δεν εχω το Synaptic διοτι για να κανει εγκατασταση θελει καμια 100στη πακετα και για αφαιρεση και για εγκατασταση. Οποτε οτι προτεινετε παρακαλω σε κονσολα

Για παρακαλω την γνωμη σας.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## VFXCode

Οδηγιες σχετικα με εγκατασταση και ρυθμιση του Ubuntu που ακριβως θα βρω???

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ έκανα compile τον 2.6.18-1-686 με το patch του acinonyx για το hostap. Κατάφερα να βάλω τον madwifi αλλά είχα και εγώ το πρόβλημα με το directory των modules. Επειδή εγώ είχα /lib/modules/2.6.18 και ο madwifi έψαχνε άλλοτε /lib/modules/2.6.18-1.686 και άλλοτε 2.6.18 έκανα copy paste το 2.6.18 σε 2.6.18-1-686 και έπαιξε μια χαρά. Παρενέργειες δεν ξέρω, μέχρι τώρα.

ΑΛΛΑ. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται αλλού.

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""  
          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"test"  
          Mode:Master  Access Point: Not-Associated   Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   
          Sensitivity=1/3  
          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          
wlan0_rename  IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"test"  
          Mode:Master  Access Point: Not-Associated   Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   
          Sensitivity=1/3  
          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

Δεν εμφανίζει wlan0 για την netgear αλλά wlan0_rename και δεν εμφανίζει και wifi1 (wifi0 είναι η ath0 - cm6).

Το lsmod δίνει: 

```
obli:~# lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
ipv6                  226016  16 
dm_snapshot            15520  0 
dm_mirror              19152  0 
dm_mod                 50232  2 dm_snapshot,dm_mirror
shpchp                 33024  0 
pci_hotplug            28704  1 shpchp
psmouse                35016  0 
rtc                    12372  0 
serio_raw               6660  0 
intel_agp              21148  1 
agpgart                29896  1 intel_agp
hostap_pci             48496  0 
hostap                 96580  1 hostap_pci
ieee80211_crypt         5952  1 hostap
evdev                   9088  0 
i2c_i801                7404  0 
wlan_scan_sta          12160  0 
ath_pci                83040  0 
ath_rate_sample        13024  1 ath_pci
wlan                  173148  4 wlan_scan_sta,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample
i2c_core               19680  1 i2c_i801
ath_hal               191664  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample
pcspkr                  3072  0 
floppy                 53156  0 
parport_pc             32132  0 
parport                33256  1 parport_pc
ext3                  119048  2 
jbd                    52072  1 ext3
mbcache                 8356  1 ext3
ide_cd                 36064  0 
cdrom                  32544  1 ide_cd
ide_disk               14848  4 
uhci_hcd               21032  0 
piix                    9444  0 [permanent]
generic                 5028  0 [permanent]
ide_core              110504  4 ide_cd,ide_disk,piix,generic
usbcore               112580  2 uhci_hcd
8139too                25120  0 
8139cp                 21920  0 
mii                     5344  2 8139too,8139cp
thermal                13608  0 
processor              28840  1 thermal
fan                     4804  0
```

dmesg: ...............



```
ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
wlan: 0.8.4.2 (svn r1784)
ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (svn r1784)
ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (svn r1784)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10
PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
wifi0: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi0: turboA rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP
wifi0: mac 5.6 phy 4.1 5ghz radio 1.7 2ghz radio 2.3
wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic
wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic
wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic
wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic
wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic
wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons
wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xfeae0000, irq=10
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
hostap_pci: 0.4.4-kernel (Jouni Malinen <[email protected]>)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11
PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
hostap_pci: Registered netdevice wifi1
wifi1: Original COR value: 0x0
Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
agpgart: Detected an Intel i850 Chipset.
agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000
prism2_hw_init: initialized in 212 ms
wifi1: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0
wifi1: PRI: id=0x15 v1.0.7
wifi1: STA: id=0x1f v1.3.6
Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
wifi1: defaulting to host-based encryption as a workaround for firmware bug in Host AP mode WEP
wifi1: defaulting to bogus WDS frame as a workaround for firmware bug in Host AP mode WDS
wifi1: Intersil Prism2.5 PCI: mem=0xf47ff000, irq=11
wifi1: registered netdevice wlan0
pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

...................
```

Και επίσης δεν παίζει και η ρύθμιση ισχύος στην netgear αφού μου λέει not supported.

Έχω μπερδευτεί στην τελική και δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται....

----------


## VFXCode

Τελικα τους εβαλα με τον ιδιο kernel του xaotikou.
Μου εβγαλε τα παρακατω μηνυματα:




> dhcp22:/home/vfxcode/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.2/madwifi-0.9.2# export ATH_RATE=ath_rate/sample
> dhcp22:/home/vfxcode/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.2/madwifi-0.9.2# make
> Checking requirements... ok.
> Checking kernel configuration... ok.
> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.18-1-686/build SUBDIRS=/home/vfxcode/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.2/madwifi-0.9.2 modules
> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.18-1-686'
> CC [M] /home/vfxcode/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.2/madwifi-0.9.2/ath/ah_osdep.o
> HOSTCC /home/vfxcode/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.2/madwifi-0.9.2/ath/uudecode
> UUDECODE /home/vfxcode/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.2/madwifi-0.9.2/ath/i386-elf.hal.o
> ...


Επειδη δεν εχω CM9 (ειναι στο ταρατσο pc τωρα) μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν μπηκαν οκ??? Αν την εβαζα τωρα θα δουλευε??


Επισης εχω μια Realtek 10/100 ακομα την οποια το SETUP στην αρχη την βρικε αλλα τωρα δεν υπαρχει πουθενα. Πως την ξαναβρισκω??

----------


## yang

> 1) Αυτα ειναι τα Kernel Headers?? Αν ναι (αυτο παει και στον yang) ο repository του spirosco (ανανεωνεται καθε μερα οπως ειπε ο ιδιος) δεν εχει kernel-headers για κανεναν 2.6.χ μονο για 2.4.χ.


Δεν μπορει να έχει τον kernel και να μην έχει τα headers.
apt-cache search linux-headers
apt-cache search kernel-headers

Δεν εχω sarge για να δοκιμασω,(εχω testing)
δοκίμασε και τα δυο παραπάνω (kernel-....,linux-....)

----------


## yang

Απο οτι φαίνεται πηγαν ολα μια χαρά,
δες και αυτο:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... c&start=59

Για να είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## VFXCode

> Απο οτι φαίνεται πηγαν ολα μια χαρά,
> δες και αυτο:
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... c&start=59
> 
> Για να είσαι κομπλέ.


Ευχαριστω.

----------


## xaotikos

> Εγώ έκανα compile τον 2.6.18-1-686 με το patch του acinonyx για το hostap. Κατάφερα να βάλω τον madwifi αλλά είχα και εγώ το πρόβλημα με το directory των modules. Επειδή εγώ είχα /lib/modules/2.6.18 και ο madwifi έψαχνε άλλοτε /lib/modules/2.6.18-1.686 και άλλοτε 2.6.18 έκανα copy paste το 2.6.18 σε 2.6.18-1-686 και έπαιξε μια χαρά. Παρενέργειες δεν ξέρω, μέχρι τώρα.
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται αλλού.
> 
> ```
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> 
> ...


Δώστε μου pleaze μια απάντηση: 

Η μόνη λύση για να παίξει κάποιος με hostap στους 2.4 και να ρυθμίζει ισχύ είναι να βάλει κάποιον kernel <2.6.14 ή έναν 2.4.x και να περάσει το hostap ξεχωριστά??

----------


## xaotikos

Τι έγινε βρε παιδιά? Μόνο microtik πλέον και για τους 2.4?

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση τόσο το debian project αλλά είναι γενικότερο linuxοειδές πρόβλημα. 

Το πρόβλημα από ότι κατάλαβα με τα όσα ξέρω περί linux είναι στο ότι σε >2.6.14 το hostap είναι ενσωματωμένο στον πυρήνα και δεν δουλεύει η ρύθμιση ισχύος. Και εδώ έρχομαι και ρωτώ...τι προτείνετε για να παίξει κάποιος σωστά σε 2.4 ΚΑΙ σε 5GHz?

α) Πυρήνα <2.6.14 (που τον βρίσκω σαν package?) και compile το hostap με acinonyx patch?

β) Πυρήνα 2.4.x και compile το hostap με acinonyx patch?

γ) Sources latest πυρήνα και patchάρισμα του πυρήνα με acinonyx patch και compile? 

Η ερώτησή μου δεν είναι θεωρητική αλλά πρακτική γιατί λέμε στην Λάρισα να μην παίξουμε με mikrobrikia (ακόμα) και να δοκιμάσουμε την τύχη μας με κάποια δοκιμασμένη διανομή linux....αρκεί να παίζουμε σωστά και όχι στην τσίτα.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## xaotikos

Ωραία εκεί βασίστηκα και εγώ...απλά ήθελα να δω τι δουλεύει πλέον στο AWMN.

thanx

----------


## xaotikos

Έβαλα τελικά 2.6.18 kernel, τον patchαρα με το hostap patch του Acinonyx, έβαλα το hostap-utils για να μην φορτώνει το orinoco και ιδού:

Εκεί που πριν φόρτωνε την netgear σαν eth0 και την ethernet σαν eth1 τώρα φορτώνει την ethernet σαν eth0 και την netgear δεν την βρίσκει πουθενά!!!!



```
lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)
0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)
0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)
0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)
0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)
0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)
0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Bridge (rev 02)
0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)
0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV38 [GeForce FX 5950 Ultra] (rev a1)
0000:02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```



```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by
ipv6                  274368  12 
parport_pc             37156  0 
parport                39432  1 parport_pc
floppy                 63460  0 
pcspkr                  3200  0 
8139cp                 25344  0 
snd_intel8x0           35100  0 
snd_ac97_codec         98784  1 snd_intel8x0
snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm                86664  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec
snd_timer              26180  1 snd_pcm
snd                    55780  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer
snd_page_alloc         10792  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
i2c_i801                7980  0 
i2c_core               23120  1 i2c_i801
shpchp                 41692  0 
pci_hotplug            36536  1 shpchp
intel_agp              23868  1 
agpgart                36784  1 intel_agp
ehci_hcd               34920  0 
uhci_hcd               25516  0 
usbcore               139204  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
i810_audio             39092  0 
ac97_codec             20204  1 i810_audio
soundcore              10880  2 snd,i810_audio
8139too                28672  0 
mii                     5952  2 8139cp,8139too
psmouse                42664  0 
ide_cd                 44708  0 
cdrom                  44352  1 ide_cd
genrtc                 10496  0 
ext3                  150408  2 
jbd                    65128  1 ext3
mbcache                 9636  1 ext3
ide_disk               18336  4 
ide_generic             1408  0 [permanent]
via82cxxx               9732  0 [permanent]
trm290                  4516  0 [permanent]
triflex                 4032  0 [permanent]
slc90e66                6400  0 [permanent]
sis5513                16872  0 [permanent]
siimage                12928  0 [permanent]
serverworks             9736  0 [permanent]
sc1200                  7648  0 [permanent]
rz1000                  2816  0 [permanent]
piix                   11204  0 [permanent]
pdc202xx_old           11392  0 [permanent]
opti621                 5124  0 [permanent]
ns87415                 4616  0 [permanent]
hpt366                 20384  0 [permanent]
hpt34x                  5536  0 [permanent]
generic                 5188  0 [permanent]
cy82c693                5060  0 [permanent]
cs5530                  5920  0 [permanent]
cs5520                  4928  0 [permanent]
cmd64x                 12220  0 [permanent]
atiixp                  6640  0 [permanent]
amd74xx                15164  0 [permanent]
alim15x3               12684  0 [permanent]
aec62xx                 8096  0 [permanent]
pdc202xx_new            9344  0 [permanent]
ide_core              131604  28 ide_cd,ide_disk,ide_generic,via82cxxx,trm290,triflex,slc90e66,sis5513,siimage,serverworks,sc1200,rz1000,piix,pdc202xx_old,opti621,ns87415,hpt366,hpt34x,generic,cy82c693,cs5530,cs5520,cmd64x,atiixp,amd74xx,alim15x3,aec62xx,pdc202xx_new
unix                   29648  6
```

.

Έφτιαξα ένα αρχείο hostap στο /etc/modutils/ και εκεί μέσα έγραψα alias wlan0 hostap_pci.

Έβγαλα τα hostap-utils και έβαλα blacklist orinoco και hermes. Δεν λέει με τίποτα να την δει!!!! Το λαμπάκι της netgear είναι μόνιμα αναμμένο....

Ένα φως στον τυφλό!!!!!!

----------


## xaotikos

Μόλις είδα αυτό στο config του kernel 



```
 <>   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)
```

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω βάλει το hostap καθώς έκανα compile τον kernel και τώρα δεν έχει support για hostap? Πρέπει να ξανακάνω compile έχοντας βάλει <M> ?

----------


## panoz

άμα δεν στην βγάζει καν στο lspci δοκίμασε να της αλλάξεις Pci slot.. και βγάλε το pc από το ρεύμα για λίγο (1 λεπτό είναι υπερ-αρκετό).

EDIT επειδή δεν το πρόλαβα, για την τελευταία ερώτησή σου, ναι.. βασικά και μέσα στον πυρήνα να το κάνεις compile δεν υπάρχει prob, μην σου πω ότι είναι και καλύτερα (στο gentoo-box μου έτσι τα έχω όλα όσα χρειάζομαι..)

----------


## xaotikos

Τα νεύρα μου!!! Παντού διάβαζα ότι οι τελευταίοι 2.6.x περιέχουν το hostap και ήμουν σίγουρος ότι ήταν ενεργοποιημένο από default.

Άντε ξανα μανα compile...thanx! Θα δούμε τι θα γίνει σε καμια ώρα  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Έπαιξε τελικα!! thanx!!!

----------


## panoz

καλά links  ::

----------

